# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Apolong, self-driving bus, Baidu, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Baidu, Inc.

Apolong, Baidu Apollo project on Wikipedia

Apollo open autonomous driving platform

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu's self-drive buses enter 'mass production'"

July 4, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu will start robo-taxi service in Changsha"
The company’s autonomous minibuses are already in use.

by Song Jingli
March 4, 2019

----------

